# Some Bf 109s from JG 52



## Schtockus (Apr 13, 2007)

And now - some Bf-109s from JG 52. This profiles are drawn by Michael Bykov for the book "German aces at the Eastern front" (vol 1). Plus - one photo from my archive and one profile drawn by me. Following the only photo I've got I tried to draw profile of Alfred Blumensaat - Guppen kommandeur of III/JG 52 during the beginning of "Barbarossa".
First comes Bf 109 G-2/R-6 W.Nr. 14997 which was used for some time by Erich Hartmann with III/JG 52. Then he got a new plane and this one passed to unt.offz-r Maissler. On May 28 1943 captain Tarasov of 812 Fighter regiment forced Maisler to land on the Soviet territory.
Next - a photo of captain Tarasov showing his trophy to general Eugene Savitsky - commander of his air corps.
Next - Bf 109 G-4 W.Nr. 19257 of unt.offz-r W.Petermann from 8/JG 52.
His "Black 8" was slightly damaged during a dog fight on June 6 1943. Petermann landed in the Soviet territory. As well as Maissler's plane "Black 8" was used for evaluation and tests.
Next - "Yellow 5" flown by Walther Krupinski with II/JG 52 in August 1942 from the airfield Armavir in the South of Russia.
And the last - a Bf 109 E from III/ JG 52 operating in Romania and then in Russia in summer 1941.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 19, 2007)

Those are really nice pictures you have there! I like them, especially because I'm playing with JG 52 on Bf-109F-4 over Leningrad.


----------



## Schtockus (Apr 19, 2007)

)) Actually, JG 52 never operated in Leningrad area. They fought in the South of Russia. In 1941 one Gruppe of JG 52 was engaged during the battle of Moscow. I' ll attach a photo of a 109 downed in the countryside near Moscow. In 1942 JG 52 was fiercefully engaged in the battle of Stalingrad. But before and after those events it fought in the South of Russia, and actually was the best and most resultative fighter Geschwader of Luftwaffe. The cream of the cream of the Russian fighter aviation was directed exclusively against JG 52. Others, although tough fighters they were, didn't deserve such attention. Russian pilots who fought against JG 52 feel to it a special respect.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

Great thread anymore pics Schtockus?


----------



## Schtockus (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually lots of, Lucky 13. 
Today I post a photo of Bf 109 F from III/ JG 3 that was forced to land behind the Soviet lines by Lt. Shishkin - a pilot from 43 Fighter Regiment. He stands on the wing, while the commander of the 36 Fighter Division to which belonged that regiment, colonel Susukalov takes a close study of Bf 's cockpit. Summer 1942.
The camouflage of this Bf is very interesting. You can see a similar pattern on the plane of von Boremski (also attached) and later I'll upload some more Bfs from JG 3 painted in the same way. It is most probable that this patch of Bfs was due to be delievered to Africa or Mediterrenean. But the urgent need for fastly disappearing hardware in Russia forced RLM to direct these planes to the East. So they wore a ridiculous colour scheme of biege or tan and two grey colours. Russian pilots who saw those Bfs for the first time, thought that this is JG 27 hastily returned to the East front from Africa. But after having shot down or forced to land behind the Soviet lines some curiously painted Messerschmitts they learned to their surprise that these Bfs belonged to JG 3 "Udet". This camouflage pattern was rather treacherous: the plane coloured tan was well seen both against the sky and against the grass. Somehow later planes from this patch were painted in traditional medium grey and light grey, becoming nearly invisible again.
I also attached profile of "yellow 12" from 3 Staffel JG 3 of unt. offz-r Ernst Durkopp downed of May 18 1942 and "white 12" of unt. offz-r Volkmann from III/ JG 3 also downed in summer 1942 not far from the city Chuguev. And a small drawing of the Bf 109 F of the famous ace of JG 3 Victor Bauer. It also sported this strange colour pattern.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2007)

Could you tell me which JG's, KG's, SG's etc were based on the Balkan?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice stuff there and also very interesting Schtockus 
But you should resize some of the pics.When they are too large some of us can have a problem with their display on a screen.Besides you should convert them from bmp files into JPG ones firstly .Then upload there.It makes the loading and screening of sites faster.


----------



## Schtockus (Apr 21, 2007)

OK.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2007)

Agree with Wurger some nice profiles and great images, couple of those I've not seen before, keep 'em coming mate!


----------



## Schtockus (Apr 22, 2007)

Photo of "Yellow 12" of Ernst Durkopp.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2007)

A nice and interesting pic.The size is O.K but it is still bmp file not JPG.If you don't have an application for resizing I suggest to find Irfanview one.It is a very good program.


----------



## Schtockus (Apr 24, 2007)

Today I upload the badge of I/JG 3 and two different versions of badge of 3/ JG 3 The one with crossed swords that you can see on Durkopp's aircraft is the badge of 1-st Gruppe JG 3, the one that looks like beetroot - very rare and the "classical" - "Tatzelwurm" which is well known in the context of 3/JG 3.


----------



## Wotan (May 11, 2011)

from the documentary "trophies of great battles" 1943


----------



## imalko (May 11, 2011)

It looks as if they put I-16 spinner on a Bf 109F...


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2011)

I think thats because the cowling is hanging over the spinner. Great pic.


----------



## Wotan (May 12, 2011)

imalko said:


> It looks as if they put I-16 spinner on a Bf 109F...


maybe 
This aircraft from the message above "Yellow 12" of Ernst Durkopp, from Gorki-Park in Moscow, 1943.






Video here: 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE94nxIWjws_


----------



## bdurkop (Feb 19, 2021)

Wotan said:


> maybe
> This aircraft from the message above "Yellow 12" of Ernst Durkopp, from Gorki-Park in Moscow, 1943.
> 
> View attachment 167178
> ...



Wow! I just found my uncle Ernst 's downed plane.


Schtockus said:


> Photo of "Yellow 12" of Ernst Durkopp.


Hello Schtockus et al. in this thread ... thanks to your posts I found out more about my uncle's fate. My Uncle was Ernst Ferdinand Durkop (the extra p for good measure), DOB: 11 January 1917. He fought with 3/JG3 and went MIA 28 May 1943. His twin brother Otto flew with 1/JG54 in the Finnland and St Petersburg/Leningrad, MIA 23 January 1943. RIP Ernst & Otto.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

